# Getting In Shape



## Six-Two (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey Gang, 

So I've recently decided to step my fitness game up by joining my friends at the gym at 645AM, 5 days a week. I'm writing our exercises below in the hopes that you guys (especially Cadre) can chime in on what I should be doing. My buddies are looking to get "swole," I'm just looking to get strong and fast as fuck. In addition to the routine, I also ride my bike about 40 minutes per day to and from the gym, along with 30 minutes on a stationary bike while at the gym 3x per week. 

Routine is below: 

*MONDAY - CHEST DAY*

*Bench press w/ dumbbell free weights
5 sets of 5 - max weight*

*Incline bench press 
5 sets of 5 - max weight*

Bar
OR
Dumbbells


*Fly machine
5 sets of 5 - max weight*

*Skullcrushers
5 sets of 5 (if your arms aren't dead)*

*Tricep extensions on the cables
5 sets of 5 (alternative to Skullcrushers or in addition to)

TUESDAY - BACK DAY
Bench Rows - freeweights
5 sets of 5*

*Pulldowns - machine
5 sets of 5*

*Bicep Pulldown - machine
5 sets of 5*

*Reverse Bicep pulldown - machine
5X5

SHRUGS 
5x5*

*WEDNESDAY - LEG DAY
Sumo Deadlifts
Set of 3 - working up to max weight*

*Squats - (been using the assist machine cause Talbert is new and Alex and I fucked up our knees)*

*Leg press - (lower weight for knees)
5x5*

*Calves
5x5*

*THURSDAY - ARM DAY
Military Press - freeweights
5x5*

*Bicep curls with dumbbells
5x5*

*Preacher bar curl 
5x5*


*Bicep cable extensions
5x5*

*FRIDAY CORE DAY 
5x5 whatever you wanna do
Side bends*

*Ab Machine
Jump squats
Kettlebell lifts
Leg lifts
Crunches
Dips
Typically we'll mix these in throughout the week anyway.  *

So if anybody's got pointers for a young buck, they'd be much appreciated. I'm trying to get my buddy to go for a swim day at least once a week, but strength has been paramount to all of us lately. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CDG (Jan 31, 2015)

Are you still looking to tryout for a SOF unit?  If so, why are you wasting your time with bodypart splits?  There is so much advice about SOF prep and mil focused programs in the fitness forum.


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. Honestly, the motivation was just that - to get motivated and accountable with some workout buddies. The discipline just wasn't there (and is still developing), so I wanted to make sure I got in the habit of showing up. Hadn't realized it was counterproductive to divide it into days. Given that my friends go five days a week for that routine, are there some things I can sprinkle into those workouts that will provide that cross-muscle-group, functional workout and not separate me from the tribe? I don't mind the idea of an all-bodyweight day, but I'd rather not add a sixth day to the workout week cause that leaves me with one recovery day and I'm already feeling like hammered shit.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 31, 2015)

You're completely missing the point that CDG  was trying to make.
And why are you asking questions when he just told you there is a metric shit ton of advice in this forum already?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

where is the rope climbing?  rucking? runs with stops for pushups/crunches/hello dollies/ flutterkicks?

If SOF training is what you are looking for.... work on functional strength first, lots of core and stretching, and the stuff that needs to be learned and endured....   once that's in place, then supplement it with straight gym workouts.

Search this thread and the others that are on SOF prep.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

Cool, thanks guys. Haven't had much luck finding an SOF prep partner so I figured any gym buddy was better than nothing. I'll work in bodyweight/core stuff/flutterkicks/hello dollies on core day and see what else I can cycle in from there.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Cool, thanks guys. Haven't had much luck finding an SOF prep partner so I figured any gym buddy was better than nothing. I'll work in bodyweight/core stuff/flutterkicks/hello dollies on core day and see what else I can cycle in from there.



You really are not comprehending what we're saying, are you?


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You really are not comprehending what we're saying, are you?


I think I am, but what I'm trying to communicate is that I'm transitioning from largely sedentary to working out 5x a week, so the support/accountability is a necessary element for the time being. Once the habit is there and I've got the wherewithal to work out on my own regardless of whether my buddy is there or not, I'll transition over to a different program that is entirely functional strength. Hope that makes sense - I'm not trying to be disrespectful or disregard good advice, just admitting that I'm pretty much a guy off the street at the moment so I want to make sure I cultivate the habits before I bail on my workout partner to go do my own thing.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

And, in the meantime, implement what functional exercises I can to supplement the regimen my friends are already committed to doing. Not ideal, I know, but the group element is important to me until I get my gym legs back.


----------



## CDG (Feb 1, 2015)

If you want to be SOF, as you claimed in your Intro post, then who cares what your buddies are doing?  The wherewithal to workout on your own?  Jesus christ dude, it's fucking PT.  You're not cultivating shit by following a Men's Fitness routine with your buddies.  Again, there is a metric fuckton of advice on this topic in the Fitness forum.  Programs to use, personal experiences with a variety of training methods, numbers to shoot for, links, etc.  You sound like the guy that promises he'll join a gym as soon as he gets in shape.


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey everyone has to start somewhere. Half of the guys on the site will never be SOF or fit for selections or pipelines, at least he's making an effort to better himself. If this is what it takes for him to get into the mindset so be it. That being said, these gentleman do have a point with hardening the fuck up, not focusing on beach muscles and becoming self reliant.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 1, 2015)

CDG said:


> If you want to be SOF, as you claimed in your Intro post, then who cares what your buddies are doing?  The wherewithal to workout on your own?  Jesus christ dude, it's fucking PT.  You're not cultivating shit by following a Men's Fitness routine with your buddies.  Again, there is a metric fuckton of advice on this topic in the Fitness forum.  Programs to use, personal experiences with a variety of training methods, numbers to shoot for, links, etc.  You sound like the guy that promises he'll join a gym as soon as he gets in shape.



He is starting.... Everyone isn't fit enough to jump into a SOF style workout routine, and mental toughness can be learned.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 1, 2015)

EAL92 said:


> Hey everyone has to start somewhere. Half of the guys on the site will never be SOF or fit for selections or pipelines, at least he's making an effort to better himself. If this is what it takes for him to get into the mindset so be it. That being said, these gentleman do have a point with hardening the fuck up, not focusing on beach muscles and becoming self reliant.



The effort appears to be minimal.  What work is he doing?  He decided to start doing a random worjout at the gym and then asked if it was decent before looking at the numerous fitness threads on this site and others.  Where is he taking the initiative to learn on his own?  He is asking to be spoon fed. That doesn't fly in the SOF community, even in a direct support role.

No one is saying to ditch his workout buddy, but they have two completely different goals.  If he wants to be SOF, he needs to do a few things:

1. Start to rely on himself for motivation and to get shit done, or at a minimum, figure out to find answers before asking questions.  In asking the questions, cite the research he has done so he doesn't come across as lazy.
2. Get mentally tough.
3. LISTEN and UNDERSTAND any advice that is being given to him.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> He is starting.... Everyone isn't fit enough to jump into a SOF style workout routine, and mental toughness can be learned.



Thanks, @TLDR20. That's what I was trying to convey; I've been sitting on my ass for years and now I'm trying to change that. Trying to cultivate that mental toughness now, but shit, it's hard WITH buddies; I can't imagine doing it without them.



LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> The effort appears to be minimal.  What work is he doing?


Going cold turkey on the life of a Los Angeles man-about-town who sleeps in til 10AM and whose idea of exercise is walking to the grocery store or twenty minutes of sweaty time with a random girl from a bar in favor of willingly cutting out booze six days a week, getting up at 530AM every day, going to the gym five days a week (up from 0), biking there instead of driving, and facing the suckfest that is working out when you've been perfectly content to skate on a quick metabolism to stay skinny. 
Honestly, compared to how shitty changing my sleeping/activity habits feels, the workout change feels less daunting. Yeah, it sucks I let myself slack off for years, but hey, shitloads of people NEVER change that. And I don't want to be any SOF, I want to be *SF.* I know autonomy is a big part of that, but from what I've learned, so is community. Sticking with my current workout is as much about not letting my friend down as it is about me. 

-62


----------



## CDG (Feb 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> He is starting.... Everyone isn't fit enough to jump into a SOF style workout routine, and mental toughness can be learned.



I agree.  However, had he done any research on his own, he would have found the Military Athlete On Ramp Program that's designed for guys in his position.  Or he would have seen what others did when they couldn't complete the full workouts as they are written.  My issue is not with his level of fitness.  I'm no world-class athlete.  The issue is the lack of initiative to search and find the right answers.  Everyone does have to start somewhere, but bodypart splits aren't going to get your ready for SOF style workouts, IMHO.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 1, 2015)

6-2, I understand what you mean.

You gotta start somewhere and you're starting from scratch.

Good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

CDG said:


> I agree.  However, had he done any research on his own, he would have found the Military Athlete On Ramp Program that's designed for guys in his position.  Or he would have seen what others did when they couldn't complete the full workouts as they are written.  My issue is not with his level of fitness.  I'm no world-class athlete.  The issue is the lack of initiative to search and find the right answers.  Everyone does have to start somewhere, but bodypart splits aren't going to get your ready for SOF style workouts, IMHO.



Look, I obviously can't edit my post or defend what I clearly, of sound mind and body, wrote in a forum. But I wasn't trying to belie a lack of initiative - I was more looking for somebody to go, "Well, fuck those incline presses. Why don't you try subbing in some burpees so you can work your core and your buddy can still think he's working his bi's and tri's." I'm not a fitness guru (obviously ), so I figured I'd ask what to use and what to scrap. I'm pretty much obligated to (most of) this routine for now, but I'll bear in mind all you guys have said and work in what I can, when I can. Thanks for the pointers and encouragement to those providing that. 

Cheers,

-62


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Going cold turkey on the life of a Los Angeles man-about-town who sleeps in til 10AM and whose idea of exercise is walking to the grocery store or twenty minutes of sweaty time with a random girl from a bar in favor of willingly cutting out booze six days a week, getting up at 530AM every day, going to the gym five days a week (up from 0), biking there instead of driving, and facing the suckfest that is working out when you've been perfectly content to skate on a quick metabolism to stay skinny.
> Honestly, compared to how shitty changing my sleeping/activity habits feels, the workout change feels less daunting. Yeah, it sucks I let myself slack off for years, but hey, shitloads of people NEVER change that. And I don't want to be any SOF, I want to be *SF.* I know autonomy is a big part of that, but from what I've learned, so is community. Sticking with my current workout is as much about not letting my friend down as it is about me.
> 
> -62



Stop with the excuses.  You think they are explanations. They aren't.  

Re-read what people have been trying to tell you in this thread and spend the next few days doing nothing but reading this sub-forum.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> So I've recently decided to step my fitness game up by joining my friends at the gym at 645AM, 5 days a week. I'm writing our exercises below in the hopes that you guys (especially Cadre) can chime in on what I should be doing. My buddies are looking to get "swole," I'm just looking to get strong and fast as fuck. In addition to the routine, I also ride my bike about 40 minutes per day to and from the gym, along with 30 minutes on a stationary bike while at the gym 3x per week.
> 
> ...



Different strokes for different folks on the workout but I agree with CDG and xSFmed.  This is what worked for me:
a) Ever see the movie Zombieland? Well remember Rule #1: Cardio.  Whether you are bulked up or slimmed down, you still have to have the fitness to move your weight(and then some) efficiently.  It is a bad feeling on a long movement when you feel like your legs are 100lb weights. 
b) Try implemented two core days instead of one, or just work core at the end of each workout.  
c) Implementing compound lifts e.g. cleans, deadlifts, etc as they will help core strength as well.  If the gym is your thing, I recommend prioritizing accordingly: back, legs, shoulders, chest, arms.  
d) Biking and swimming our good for fitness, however you'll do neither during the course.  *Keep both if you want but start to Run and Ruck.*  Our feet carry us where we fight, never forget it.  Training for a 5k, 10K, and half-marathon is a good way to start.  

Finally, *eat right* but leave some room for fun in there.  Amateurs diet and work out.  Professionals eat right and train. 

Others have said it but I'll say it again: the mental fitness is just as important, if not more so than the physical fitness.   Some guys have bodybuilding physiques but didn't make it through the course, while some guys with a small paunch had the mental fortitude to move themselves through anything thrown at them.  Don't be concerned with how you look, be concerned with how you feel.  If you are balanced in both, you'll be efficient and successful.  Good luck, keep your ears open, hope this helps.


----------



## pardus (Feb 1, 2015)

Get these books, read them through and take it on board, they cover a lot more than simply fitness.

Get Selected For Special Forces

and

The SAS Personal Trainer

All the best.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 1, 2015)

Focus on core. I'd also focus on functional fitness and cals considering that's what you'll be doing during your selection. Don't neglect proper warm up and cool downs. Do strength training few times a week. And don't forget to strengthen your hips... Having weak hips can cause injuries down the road. Good luck and research as much as you can, it's only to your benefit. 

My .02

Don't give advice about something you have no experience about. 
Pardus, Moderator.



Check out:
Militaryathlete.com
sofwod.com
Rescueathlete.com(offers swim training as well)
sealswcc.com(they have a pretty good program to follow)
mobilitywod.com


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 1, 2015)

ZManTX, not that your advice is wrong, but what branch are you in and which SOF selection did you complete?

I remember one guy who looked like a Michaelangelo sculpture who nearly drowned during a surface infil during selection.  Beach muscles did not save him.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 1, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> ZManTX, not that your advice is wrong, but what branch are you in and which SOF selection did you complete?



Non yet. I DEP'd into the Air Force three weeks ago. 
I'm looking to try out for Pararescue. I'll stay in my lane. 

ZM


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

@Six-Two ...  you've gotten a lot of advice here.  Now you need to quit posting and read as instructed, read a lot, there is more training knowledge on this forum than you can imagine.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 2, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> _Whole Post_



Thanks, @Viper1 - this was exactly what I was looking for. Much obliged.



pardus said:


> Get these books, read them through and take it on board, they cover a lot more than simply fitness.
> 
> Get Selected For Special Forces
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pointers, Pardus! Grabbed _Get Selected_ a few weeks ago. And holy shit, Wiseman was my idol when I was a wee guy. Somewhere in a storage unit is an SAS Handbook with tiny Six-Two finger prints all over it.


----------



## Etype (Feb 2, 2015)

In response to the original post- if you really just want to get stronger, I would get rid of most or all of the accessory work and focus on the barbell movements (bench, squat, deadlift, press) and use pull ups, push ups, flutter kicks, sit ups. etc.

The returns on assistance work are much less than the big barbell lifts because you can't move as much weight.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @Six-Two ...  you've gotten a lot of advice here.  Now you need to quit posting and read as instructed, read a lot, there is more training knowledge on this forum than you can imagine.



Got it. My gym buddy is in LV for work tomorrow (the irony!) so I'll see how much I suck at Hello Dollies and rope climbs tomorrow. Thanks all.


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Thanks, @Viper1
> Thanks for the pointers, Pardus! Grabbed _Get Selected_ a few weeks ago. And holy shit, Wiseman was my idol when I was a wee guy. Somewhere in a storage unit is an SAS Handbook with tiny Six-Two finger prints all over it.



No problem. Post in here once you get a copy of SAS Personal Trainer.


----------

